# information



## 2fst4u (Jul 11, 2014)

My wife and I and our 2 cats are retire and buying a house in the yucatan. Where can I get a complete information packet with all the necessary rules and documents necessary for the move. I've about the requirements but they are confusing and contrdict them selves often. We don't want to get there and not have all the things necessary to enter the country. I contacted the consulate in AlbuQuerQue and they referred me to the Houston office, but all I get is an answering machine. Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You should go to the nearest consulate to your home with proof of income, marriage certificates, birth certificates, passports, etc. They will take your application for Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente. You can use those terms to search this forum, or others, for current information. Anything more than a year old should be suspect and anything before 2012 will not apply.
You would be wise to dispose of your US automobile and buy one in the state where you will live permanently, as it is a long way from the Yucatan back to the USA to dispose of a temporarily imported car.


----------



## 2fst4u (Jul 11, 2014)

thanks for the help. I guess we are going to Albuquerque 60 mile drive and start the process. We already looked into taking a car but have decided against it . We went to Playa Del Carmen and looked around. We like the area.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*LOL* thanks for the chuckle, I thought "AlbuQuerQue " was a place in the middle east........


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

2fst4u, I happened to have worked in Mexico for a decade, am fluent in Spanish and love the country and its people. However, it's a reach for some people. I don't know if just a trip "to look around" is enough to take the plunge and buy a house in some Yucatan community. I would suggest that you go down there, find a reasonable place to stay, then rent a car, and travel around the area. Go in the off season so you don't have to worry about not getting a room in any town. Then, when you find a place you like, get a room and stay a few days. Do that to five or six or even more places, getting all the info you can. Then, when you find a community that you think suits you, rent a place for a few months and really see. Maybe go back down in the off season as well. Let the honeymoon phase wear off and then, if you still see yourself living there long term, buy only then.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> 2fst4u, I happened to have worked in Mexico for a decade, am fluent in Spanish and love the country and its people. However, it's a reach for some people. I don't know if just a trip "to look around" is enough to take the plunge and buy a house in some Yucatan community. I would suggest that you go down there, find a reasonable place to stay, then rent a car, and travel around the area. Go in the off season so you don't have to worry about not getting a room in any town. Then, when you find a place you like, get a room and stay a few days. Do that to five or six or even more places, getting all the info you can. Then, when you find a community that you think suits you, rent a place for a few months and really see. Maybe go back down in the off season as well. Let the honeymoon phase wear off and then, if you still see yourself living there long term, buy only then.


I think most people on this Forum would second this statement. First impressions are often not indicative of real life in Mexico. Renting for 6 months to a year will tell you if that area is really for you. Buying without that experience could leave you with a house that you can not sell, should you decide that area is not for you. Mexico is not for everyone, after the new wears off. You need to have a lot of PATIENCE and low FRUSTRATION level. The utilities/services are not like NOB. Lots of differences. But, for some, it really can be what they have sought for their retirement. Good luck.


----------

